# Clinton Anderson Fundamentals vs. Foal Training kit... which to buy?



## Evansk

Haven't seen them, but to save your bank account you can rent them from Giddyup Flix, GiddyUpFlix.com: Horse DVD Rentals | Horse Training Dvd | Horse Dvds | Rent Horse Videos . Then maybe if you want to still purchase them after watching them you'll know better which is better for your needs.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Also do you get the RFD channel? They have some training programs on their line-up. The library may have some horse training books, maybe some DVD's even. Have you asked other horse people near you if they have any? Might find some on ebay, also. Do you trail ride at all? If so, taking the youngster out w/a group is great experience for a young horse. Wear gloves!


----------



## theomommy

Thanks guys! I do have giddyupflix. The only problem is they don't have the foal training kit (though they do have other clinton anderson foal training dvds, which I'm sure would be helpful) and the fundamentals dvds have a huuuuuge long wait before you can get them. 

I don't have cable, and my library's horse section is very... lacking. I have requested that they order some different books and dvd sets, but we'll see how far that goes! I've been asking different people if they have any of the dvds or know anyone who does, and so far I haven't been able to find anyone (just a lot of "if you do get it, can I borrow it?"s) But those are all very good suggestions, thank you!

I would love to take her out with a group, but I want to get her a little more 'sane' before putting her in a situation like that. It isn't her fault, she just hasn't been worked with. So that's why I'm in such a hurry to get some help and get the process started to I can begin enjoying things like that with her soon! 

Thank you both for your help!!


----------



## LesandLily

We have both and while the "early in the foal's life" imprinting stuff is cool the basics of it is really just a dressed down version of Fundamentals at a level appropriate for the shorter attention span of the foal. At 7 months old I would just start him on Fundamentals and keep the lessons short and sweet and watch for signs of him losing attention. 

As far as a "Trainer in a Box" mentality, I get (and have gotten) alot out of Clinton's DVDs as well as others such as Chris Cox and Craig Cameron. However, I think you need a strong basic ability to handle horses and read their body language and watching a DVD does not a horseman make. However, if you have the basics (I have been riding and around horses for over 35 years) you can glean alot of information and learn to apply it well. I really think Clinton is by far the best "people trainer" out there and I usually get the most out of his DVDs. 

I too have Giddyup Flix and love it but the Clonton DVDs can be hard to get as they are in high demand so we usually just end up buying them. Personally I would get the Fundamentals unless you are starting a foal from birth.

Cheers!
Les


----------



## SorrelHorse

I would begin with the fundamentals. You can apply the fundamentals to foals too, it's all basically the same thing with small specialization pieces in each dvd. However, if you can do the fundamentals, you will have a great start and it won't be hard to adapt to the foal.


----------



## theomommy

Thank you!! That's exactly what I needed to know! Fundamentals it is!


----------



## EmilyH

I know this is an old thread but I’m wondering if someone who owns the foal training kit could tell me what’s on each one? I’ve seen discs 2 and 5 and they were with a different foal, does he do the imprinted foal on discs 1-4 and the older one on 5-8? I’m with giddyupflix and I don’t want to waste time rewatching material as my foal is due any day now. Hope someone can help!


----------



## tinyliny

this thread is really old. I do not think that any of the original posters will be coming back to this. HOwever, new CA users might respond.


----------



## koda2004

@EmilyH, I don't own the foal training kit but, on the Downunder horsemanship website where you look to purchase kit it shows a list of all of the exercises covered in that kit.


----------

